# The Canadian Armed Forces Supplementary Order of Battle



## the patriot (6 Apr 2001)

Hello,

Just wondering if you had a list/or information regarding the CAF Supplementary Order of Battle.  I‘m curious as to how many regiments are no longer on the Order of Battle all together and their respective specialties (i.e. infantry, armour, etc...).

-the patriot-


----------



## the patriot (21 Jun 2001)

Oh great Obi-Wan Dorosh..... I beseeketh knowledge for my original query of thee!!!   

-the patriot-


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Jun 2001)

I don‘t even know if such a thing exists.  Check out the regimental listings on my website, however, under the Organization link, and see how many regiments we had in 1900, and how many there are today.  I need to update that section to show the complete history, but how many people have ever even heard of 

The Yorkton Regiment
The Assinniboia Regiment

etc.

Many existed only from the reorganizations of the early 1920s until the biggie in 1936.

Others have fallen by the wayside since WW II - but usually amalgamations.  Some have been reduced to nil strength, but I have no idea how the supp orbat (if it exists) even works.

Too depressing to think about, really....


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (17 Mar 2006)

With regards to regiments on the supplementary order of battle; specifically the Victoria Rifles of Canada and the Halifax Rifles, are battle honours maintained by those regiments or are they transferable to other regiments? I know that disbanded regiments' (as opposed to amalgamations) battle honours have been transferred.

With regards to a SOB list; i tried to write one out once, it was a bit of a exercise in futility but if any one needs it I can send it along.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Mar 2006)

I'd be interested - madorosh@shaw.ca


----------



## xFusilier (17 Mar 2006)

"Ducimus" - Regiments of Canadian Infanry whose authors name escapes me (and to be honest I probably buggered up the title as well) lists the regiments that form the RCIC supplementary order of battle.  Of the top of my head the Canadian Guards, The Perth Regiment and The Yukon Regiment are on it.  When I get home I'll get the authors name ISBN, and the actual list of regiments, unless of course somebody beats me to it.


----------

